# Whats the most graphic sex scene you have ever scene in manga.



## handofjustice (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is from baby bitch, that shit is fucking graphic as fuck very disgusting in fact unless your kind of into that.


----------



## robotnik (Aug 19, 2009)

i once ran into something called hentai or doujin or something and the only thing it showed was sex

needless to say i was repulsed


----------



## p-lou (Aug 19, 2009)

robotnik said:


> i once ran into something called hentai or doujin or something and the only thing it showed was sex
> 
> needless to say i was repulsed



goodness gracious


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 19, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Mine is from baby bitch, that shit is fucking graphic as fuck very disgusting in fact unless your kind of into that.



I can't seem to find that manga.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 19, 2009)

Wait, is this allowed here?

I stop reading a manga if it has something ridiculously graphic. Gantz is about as graphic as I get for sex scenes.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 19, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> I can't seem to find that manga.



I did, trust me the OP wasnt fucking joking when he said it was graphic.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 19, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I did, trust me the OP wasnt fucking joking when he said it was graphic.



Oh god.
*I knew* I shouldn't have searched for it.
My eyes, they burn.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2009)

robotnik said:


> i once ran into something called hentai or doujin or something and the only thing it showed was sex
> 
> needless to say i was repulsed


I hear you find more on Google. lulz


----------



## Aldric (Aug 19, 2009)

Huff hurrf puff


----------



## Fran (Aug 19, 2009)

In regular manga? I mean, some of the stuff in my GAInormous hentai collection will scare you


----------



## Gary (Aug 19, 2009)

In normal manga, gantz, and sometimes rape in berserk.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 19, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Huff hurrf puff



Eloquently put


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 19, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge has had some very nasty BDSM scenes. Very graphic for a non-hentai manga.


----------



## robotnik (Aug 19, 2009)

p-lou said:


> goodness gracious



those were my exact words


----------



## MdB (Aug 19, 2009)

There must be a manga featuring loli sex right? 

If so, that's the best.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Uhm...if you mean manga that is not hentai...then I don't know. Maybe Midnight Secretary or It's Not Like That, Darling.

Wait wait, Desire Climax as well. <333


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2009)

Dan/gelbooru is a naughty site.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some stuff a guro fan posted on a forum .

I'm only half the man I used to be after that .

It dealt with......babies. God...........


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 19, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Some stuff a guro fan posted on a forum .
> 
> I'm only half the man I used to be after that .
> 
> It dealt with......babies. God...........



Was that BABYFUCK BABYFUCK ITS AWWRIGHT


----------



## Lisa Yadomaru (Aug 19, 2009)

*Warning. Tentacle Porn? In b4 Lock.*

This thread looks like a job for Lisa Yadomaru!

Be careful kiddies. I'm about to get banned, even though the mod who bans me will look up these mangas.

Anyway here it comes. Those with weak intestinal fortitudes need to GTFO.

Even the titles will make you squirm.  Enjoy this loong list:


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Manga list and url links removed by moderator. Do anything like that again Lisa, and it's a permaban_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 19, 2009)

@ Quelsatron : horribly shamefull as it is I have to say yes . There's just some things realy deserving incarceration .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 19, 2009)

Gantz, i guess.


robotnik said:


> i once ran into something called hentai or doujin or something and the only thing it showed was sex
> 
> needless to say i was repulsed



Oh dear, the interwebs surely are perilous!


----------



## Harihara (Aug 20, 2009)

I..I didn't know what manga you were talking about so I looked baby bitch up and all I have to say is.............oh my


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 20, 2009)

does that artbook made by BOTI's author count?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

This thread lacks pics and links.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 21, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Was that BABYFUCK BABYFUCK ITS AWWRIGHT



Mai-Chan's Daily Life.

That thing desensitized me to everything less then it.

A few weeks after I read that I read Tokyo Red Riding Hood while eating. I got to the end of chapter one, blinked, then continued eating.

So yeah, Mai Chan's Daily Life is eighteen different kinds of fucked up.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 21, 2009)

Abigail said:


> Mai-Chan's Daily Life.
> 
> That thing desensitized me to everything less then it.
> 
> ...


That is a very disgusting manga.

And disturbing.

In all ways.


----------



## NastyNas (Aug 21, 2009)

So Baby Bitch is that bad uh.....


----------



## Sasori (Aug 21, 2009)

Abigail said:


> Mai-Chan's Daily Life.
> 
> That thing desensitized me to everything less then it.
> 
> ...


Link?



The Doctor said:


> That is a very disgusting manga.
> 
> And disturbing.
> 
> In all ways.


Link?


----------



## Aldric (Aug 21, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> @ Quelsatron : horribly shamefull as it is I have to say yes . There's just some things realy deserving incarceration .



Fuck incarceration

The guy who drew that shit should be stoned to death


----------



## hazashi (Aug 21, 2009)

baby bitch holy fucking shit


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I have only seen some sex scene in one manga, and it is Tenjou Tenge with Bob and Chiaki


----------



## Storminator Steel (Aug 21, 2009)

Berserk for me, Caska getting raped buy disturbing monsters, Guts getting raped as a child ect.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 21, 2009)

Storminator Steel said:


> Berserk for me, Caska getting raped buy disturbing monsters, Guts getting raped as a child ect.



Yeah Griffith raping Caska was brutal. One of the reasons why Berserk is my favorite manga. Does that make me a sick person? Lol.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 21, 2009)

Two months ago I read a manga called _Yellow Heart_. Too graphic imo.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 21, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Mine is from baby bitch, that shit is fucking graphic as fuck very disgusting in fact unless your kind of into that.



*finds baby bitch*

*reads chapter one*







What are you on about?  It's just a bunch of run-of-the-mill gay shit.  I'll give you your due for the A2M scene but this is relatively tame.

What chapter is the scene you were thinking about in?


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

in Berserk ,fairy Tail tenjou tenge


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Mine is from baby bitch, that shit is fucking graphic as fuck very disgusting in fact unless your kind of into that.



wow its that bad.........
link please.


----------



## Randomguy117 (Aug 22, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> in Berserk ,*bfairy Tail* tenjou tenge



Huh what? I haven't read Fairy tail in a while but i don't remember any sex. Must of been pretty recent?


----------



## On and On (Aug 22, 2009)

WARNING: Anal beads. **snipped*  This link to this manga is not appropriate for this forum, this would be better off posted in the Bathhouse. ~ Hokage Naruto *

lol it's not that bad. thought it was pretty funny, TBH

I've seen one panel of Mai's Daily Life (the baby rape one, the meme one). It's pretty sick. About to look it up again 4 lulz. Tokyo Red Riding Hood too.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 29, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Mine is from baby bitch, that shit is fucking graphic as fuck very disgusting in fact unless your kind of into that.



That shit nasty it feels like my manhood wuz tooken


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 29, 2009)

Shamo

some pretty good ones


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2009)

Man I am so gonna fap to this shit once I find it all.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 29, 2009)

The Hentai "Ultimate Sex of Super Young Sinners" is probably the single most disturbing, gross, and strange thing to ever be inked. I think it's even officially banned and blackmarket only. I can pm some scans of it if anyone has a very strong stomach, but I'd recommend not subjecting yourself to them. I only saw and have them because of an "ex-friend" of mine.Any takers for a pm that will change your view of the world forever? 




























































You're a sick piece of donkey shit if you even thought about getting a pm of what I described above. In case you didn't guess, I made that shit up. I hope you're proud of your level of debauchery. You've been exposed for what you really are. Damn sick bastards. 

...
...


On a serious note, extreme Loli and torture sex manga are probably the worse, simply because of the fact that type of content is disgusting.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 29, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> The Hentai "Ultimate Sex of Super Young Sinners" is probably the single most disturbing, gross, and strange thing to ever be inked. I think it's even officially banned and blackmarket only. I can pm some scans of it if anyone has a very strong stomach, but I'd recommend not subjecting yourself to them. I only saw and have them because of an "ex-friend" of mine.Any takers for a pm that will change your view of the world forever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally got to reading little red hood, couldnt get past chapter one.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh fuck

baby bitch is about guys


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 29, 2009)

If Tokyo Little Red Riding Hood and Mai's Daily Life are the worse then apparently I'm heavily desensitized. Baby Bitch just seemed like typical homosexual scenes. Meh.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> The Hentai "Ultimate Sex of Super Young Sinners" is probably the single most disturbing, gross, and strange thing to ever be inked. I think it's even officially banned and blackmarket only. I can pm some scans of it if anyone has a very strong stomach, but I'd recommend not subjecting yourself to them. I only saw and have them because of an "ex-friend" of mine.Any takers for a pm that will change your view of the world forever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So am I going to get those scans or not?




> On a serious note, extreme Loli and torture sex manga are probably the worse, simply because of the fact that type of content is disgusting.


PM me these as well.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 29, 2009)

*pukes @ Baby Bitch*

All i saw was a shirtless dude with what seemed to be semen running down his chest. No fucking thank you.




Soichiro said:


> fairy Tail



HUH?????


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 30, 2009)

Guro manga are pretty nasty and graphic like _Mai-chan's Daily Life_ and other Waita Uziga works.
The OP should be castrated for making my curiousity take over and look what that_ Baby Bitch_ thing is about. 


Sasori said:


> So am I going to get those scans or not?



Seconded.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 30, 2009)

Aki Sora. Chapter 6. Although pretty much every chapter of that manga could make it in this list.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> baby bitch is about guys






That was the funniest shit I've heard all day.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Oh fuck
> 
> baby bitch is about guys



Look at it this way. From the name alone it could be much worse.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Lots of Guro qualifies for that as well , I guess , but that......thing is stil much worse .

Though how can sucking one's own weed after being sliced in two be a turn in on in any way I honestly don't know and don't want to know .


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 30, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> In case you didn't guess, I made that shit up.


You son of a bitch, now I'll have to actually go outside today or do something constructive.


----------

